# Tony Parker to the Knicks?



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> NEW YORK -- Amare Stoudemire's tour of New York started Saturday night at the Brooks Atkinson Theatre in Manhattan, where the 6-11 center took in the Broadway hit, "Rock of Ages."
> 
> After the musical, Stoudemire hinted that he'd be putting together a show of his own on Broadway next season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5353451

What do you think about Parker wanting to go to New York?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tony Parker all but guaranteed he's staying here this season and leaving the next. So if it happens, he'll sign next season. I doubt he'll be traded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Spurs know that, though, why would they not just trade him for what they can get right now?

If the Knicks offered up Curry's expiring and Gallinari, you'd have to think that would be intriguing. Hill, Anderson, Gallinari, Blair and Splitter (MLE) are solid building blocks for the future, and they have Ginobili, Duncan and McDyess for a bit longer.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If the Spurs know that, though, why would they not just trade him for what they can get right now?


Guess they figure TP has to redeem himself for a banged up season last year. Let him play his ass off to try to earn a max contract, then see what's out there on the sign-and-trade market for him next offseason (a la Bosh this year). I don't think they fear him walking away without allowing them to recoup some talent in return.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

VBM said:


> Guess they figure TP has to redeem himself for a banged up season last year. Let him play his ass off to try to earn a max contract, then see what's out there on the sign-and-trade market for him next offseason (a la Bosh this year). I don't think they fear him walking away without allowing them to recoup some talent in return.


They should, though. The Knicks will most likely have the cap room to sign him next year and leave the Spurs with nothing in return.


----------

